# What do you listen to while editing?



## nerwin (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I often tend to listen to Frank Sinatra while editing my photos, but it really depends on how I feel at the time. Sometimes it will be classic rock, electronic or heavy metal. Maybe even some old school rap. But 80 percent of the time, its good ol' blue eyes...okay..maybe Bobby Darin and Dean Martin too. 

But sometimes I also love to listen to some photography podcasts or tech podcasts while I edit. 

What do you listen to?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2015)

Wait...has some 70-year-old dude hacked your TPF account? Sinatra? Bobby Darin? Deano? Well, when the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore! Right? Can't do anything about who you love!

Me? I seldom listen to music when editing. I prefer silence.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 29, 2015)

I mostly listen to my girlfriend yelling at me to "stop editing my life away" and how she "can't believe I would rather edit photos than hang out with her".


----------



## gsgary (Sep 29, 2015)

Just been listening to Motorhead in the darkroom


----------



## nerwin (Sep 29, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Wait...has some 70-year-old dude hacked your TPF account? Sinatra? Bobby Darin? Deano? Well, when the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore! Right? Can't do anything about who you love!
> 
> Me? I seldom listen to music when editing. I prefer silence.



My parents pretty much brought me up listening to older music, so I enjoy a lot of the older stuff. But I like enjoy the newer stuff as well. I was born 1990, so 90s music is probably toward of my list and brings back a lot of memories. 

I like to edit in silence too, well I did anyways. I have ringing in my left ear, so I often have to have some kind of noise going to drone it out.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 29, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Just been listening to Motorhead in the darkroom



My brother went to see them in the Afan Lido when we were teenagers and came home with bleeding ears. He was deaf for a fortnight.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 29, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Just been listening to Motorhead in the darkroom
> ...



Wow...I think your brother needs some of those concert earplugs.


----------



## nat3wall (Sep 29, 2015)

I listen to my pandora stations on random which are: Taylor swift, Elton John, Alex and Sierra, and Hozier


----------



## nerwin (Sep 29, 2015)

nat3wall said:


> I listen to my pandora stations on random which are: Taylor swift, Elton John, Alex and Sierra, and Hozier



noooo..I just barely got that Taylor Swift song out of head...


----------



## gsgary (Sep 29, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Just been listening to Motorhead in the darkroom
> ...


I was deaf for about 3 days in 1980 after seeing them


----------



## nat3wall (Sep 29, 2015)

nerwin said:


> nat3wall said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to my pandora stations on random which are: Taylor swift, Elton John, Alex and Sierra, and Hozier
> ...


Sorry man haha my sister is in love with Taylor so I hear it all the time, and now I love it.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 29, 2015)

nat3wall said:


> I listen to my pandora stations on random which are: Taylor swift, Elton John, Alex and Sierra, and Hozier


If I had to listen to Taylor Swift there would be blood everywhere because I would have slit my throat


----------



## nat3wall (Sep 29, 2015)

gsgary said:


> nat3wall said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to my pandora stations on random which are: Taylor swift, Elton John, Alex and Sierra, and Hozier
> ...


She's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Hermes1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> I mostly listen to my girlfriend yelling at me to "stop editing my life away" and how she "can't believe I would rather edit photos than hang out with her".


Too funny, can identify.  To answer the OP, I listen to a variety rock, blues, classical, jazz & some country.


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2015)

My mind.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 29, 2015)

The radio


----------



## nerwin (Sep 29, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> I mostly listen to my girlfriend yelling at me to "stop editing my life away" and how she "can't believe I would rather edit photos than hang out with her".



Situations like that kind of makes me happy that I'm single. Haha.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 29, 2015)

As far as I know, I have never listened to Taylor Swift (or 99% of modern artists)....but Heart, ZZ Top, and Joe Walsh are usually on when I edit, or am in my truck.....

And yea, I also like The Chairman of the Board.....That's Life.....


----------



## Buckster (Sep 29, 2015)

Classic rock, jazz, blues, sometimes science lectures.  Lots of Steely Dan the last couple of months, actually.


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2015)

I hit shuffle and listen to what comes up. It's much easier to list what is NOT on my playlist. Taylor Swift is most certainly not on the list. No rap or hip-hop either. Almost anything else is fair game. Seriously, I have a little bit of everything.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Classic rock, jazz, blues, sometimes science lectures.  Lots of Steely Dan the last couple of months, actually.



Love Steely Dan / Donald Fagen.

I'm usually listening to television while editing.  That could be a football game, Sports Center, First Take, His & Hers, Pardon The Interuption, Longmire, Scandal, Zoo.  If Wifey is watching then it's some of those shows I mentioned or Dr. Oz, Ellen, The Voice, Bachelor stuff, Kardashian stuff, Mike & Molly, Big Bang Theory etc.


----------



## runnah (Sep 29, 2015)

Nothing, I get everything right in camera.


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2015)

runnah said:


> Nothing, I get everything right in camera.



Well, smell YOU!


----------



## baturn (Sep 29, 2015)

classic rock, blues.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 29, 2015)

Note these are pandora stations, and includes other artists.
When I am;
Doing laundry: Classic Disney songs, so I can pretend that I am a princess
Tidying up: Cherry Poppin Daddies or bowling for soup, so I can dance around the living room
Dishes: Frank Sinatra or showtunes, so that I can sing along
While teaching: Classical / instrumental
Photo editing: *crickets* ...I has honestly never occurred to me to play music while photo editing...what an interesting idea.


I have to add: I loved 



 before 50 shades of Grey made it cool.



Derrel said:


> Wait...has some 70-year-old dude hacked your TPF account? Sinatra? Bobby Darin? Deano? Well, when the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore! Right? Can't do anything about who you love!
> 
> Me? I seldom listen to music when editing. I prefer silence.


Hey now! You don't have to be old to get excited when "Papa loves Mambo" streams across the air! *SMH*


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2015)

At this very moment, it's the Black Keys.


----------



## waday (Sep 29, 2015)

Right now, for me:


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 29, 2015)

TV on in the background.


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2015)

limr said:


> At this very moment, it's the Black Keys.



Check out left lane cruiser if you like early black keys. Also 5 horse Johnson, The Blackwater Fever, Wo Fat, Blind Dog and Sasquatch. Some are a bit off genre but still good.

Junior Kimbrough was a big influence on the Black Keys and he is really more of the juke joint type blues man.


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2015)

Forgot to mention the The Black Angels, heavier psychedelic music with a bit of a doom/stoner bend.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2015)

I listen to my cats cry. They know I have a laser pointer on my desk.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 8, 2015)

In the Darkroom nothing, I couldn't, school politic. 
At home mostly ; Old Rock, Classical, Blues, G-Funk, Indie.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 8, 2015)

I listen to my tinnitus.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 8, 2015)

Lately I've been listening to an artist called "Fakear". Really good electronic ambient music.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Well I often tend to listen to Frank Sinatra while editing my photos, but it really depends on how I feel at the time. Sometimes it will be classic rock, electronic or heavy metal. Maybe even some old school rap. But 80 percent of the time, its good ol' blue eyes...okay..maybe Bobby Darin and Dean Martin too.
> 
> But sometimes I also love to listen to some photography podcasts or tech podcasts while I edit.
> 
> What do you listen to?



the soothing whir of CPU fans.

Animation though, it's Crystal Castles all the way. Something about the pace and energy just works well for that .. or at least takes some of the tedium away. For shading and modelling I prefer something a little more downtempo.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 8, 2015)

unpopular said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Well I often tend to listen to Frank Sinatra while editing my photos, but it really depends on how I feel at the time. Sometimes it will be classic rock, electronic or heavy metal. Maybe even some old school rap. But 80 percent of the time, its good ol' blue eyes...okay..maybe Bobby Darin and Dean Martin too.
> ...



Heh, speaking of CPU fans...I had one crap out on me today. I had to replace it with a spare one that has blue leds, so now its too bright because it sits on my desk. I gotta order a new one and I'm getting a Noctua.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 8, 2015)

My wife yelling at me... The washing dishes effort lasted a total of....5 days[emoji31] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 9, 2015)

I edit in silence sometimes, but when it's just me at the house I listen to my Jason Mraz Pandora station.


----------



## KenC (Oct 9, 2015)

Jazz and Blues mostly, sometimes silence.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 9, 2015)

Pantera.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2015)

I typically listen to the TV. (Preferably a football game, if possible)

I should try listening to music while I edit.


----------



## waday (Oct 9, 2015)

Add me to the 'TV'. Unless the wife and I are having a TV-free day, then silence or music.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2015)

nerwin said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Make sure you have the proper clearance above the ram. Tall heat spreaders can be an issue on third party cpu coolers.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 9, 2015)

RAM heat sinks are so ridiculous.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 9, 2015)

Today I'm editing to some Kelis, specifically "Bossy" on repeat.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 9, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



I had to move my fan up a little bit on my Hyper 212 Evo to give clearance for these massive Ripjaws. It works. The next time I build a computer, I think I might just go with watercooling. Tired of fans. lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice looking build, clean cable management. Good motherboard. Not a fan of the ram but they're popular. Liquid is quiet but be very careful. I'm still using a SuperMicro X58/Xeon build with a FX WS card. Perfectly stable to this day, probably last me another 5 years easy. My server is even older technology. My wife's desktop is a P45 Build, still running strong. The grandkids desktop is a Pentium 4, 4 gigs of ram, and video card. All of them run perfect. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 9, 2015)

My wife banging on the door and yelling, why is this door locked, what are you doing in there??????


----------



## ak_ (Oct 9, 2015)

unpopular said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Well I often tend to listen to Frank Sinatra while editing my photos, but it really depends on how I feel at the time. Sometimes it will be classic rock, electronic or heavy metal. Maybe even some old school rap. But 80 percent of the time, its good ol' blue eyes...okay..maybe Bobby Darin and Dean Martin too.
> ...



Yes, the soothing whir of CPU fans. Or whale song. Or Gregorian chant. Or Karen Carpenter. Or Throbbing Gristle.


----------



## oFUNGUSo (Oct 22, 2015)

well, im a metal head, so usually something loud, fast, chopping, and technical. Such as deathmetal


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 22, 2015)

a bunch of stuff you all have not heard of: Sea in the Sky, La Dispute, Star Systems, Slaves, Coheed and Cambria, Atoma ( I like post hardcore and melodic metal [space metal])


----------

